# Manhunt in PA



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Manhunt for 'Armed and Dangerous' Suspect in Pennsylvania Shooting Spree - ABC News


----------



## Eagles700LvL (Apr 10, 2014)

Yeah this one hit close to home today. The killing at the second location is 2 miles from my old house and a client of mine had a sniper on her roof at the 4th location.

Still looking for him and local news keeps saying that we should expect the number dead to grow.


----------



## shootbrownelk (Jul 9, 2014)

What the hell is with the loons with guns killing innocent folks in Pa? Wasn't there another guy who killed a couple Police officers a short time ago? I guess there is no telling when a mentally ill person will go off the deep end.


----------



## Slack Jaw Yokel (Oct 20, 2014)

Man this hits very close to home for me. My home is only about a mile away from the location in Pennsburg. Unlikely they will find him tonight.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

That's on the other side of the highway near where I went to college. When they said near Philadelphia, I thought it would be an accurate location. What was I thinking?


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Ya there have been a lot of PA crazies lately..BUT mostly eastern....or mid state...

This might be the year I get the Ground hog


----------



## Eagles700LvL (Apr 10, 2014)

And my parents just got a shelter in place robocall.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

What? Shelter in place. 

I don't can't and won't bring myself to believe anything that's reported anymore.


----------



## Eagles700LvL (Apr 10, 2014)

Statement from Doylestown Police Department 

Doylestown Township Police is investigating an attempted armed robbery that occurred on 12/15/14 at approximately 7:00PM. The victim was walking his dog in the area of Burpee Road and Shady Retreat Road when he was confronted by a suspect carrying a knife. The suspect described as a w/m approximately 5’10” wearing camouflage clothing demanded his car keys. 
The victim resisted and fell to the ground. The victim was armed and fired multiple rounds at the suspect. The suspect was last seen running from the area. 
The suspect’s description is similar to that of Montgomery County murder suspect Bradley Stone. Police from multiple jurisdictions is assisting in searching for the armed robbery suspect.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

They are also reporting that he uses a walker.


----------



## Eagles700LvL (Apr 10, 2014)

They just lifted the shelter in place for all townships in the area previously affected


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

I just hope you all keep your eyes on the look out, and your guns loaded. That's one crazy sumbitch.
If a guy like that was around here, we'd probably be setting up some traps, and keeping watch night and day.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

wow this is intense stuff... you never know



Eagles700LvL said:


> Yeah this one hit close to home today. The killing at the second location is 2 miles from my old house and a client of mine had a sniper on her roof at the 4th location.
> 
> Still looking for him and local news keeps saying that we should expect the number dead to grow.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

I said the same thing.... I heard the 17yr old boy survived... he had 3 fingers chopped off and shot trying to protect his sister, sad day



shootbrownelk said:


> What the hell is with the loons with guns killing innocent folks in Pa? Wasn't there another guy who killed a couple Police officers a short time ago? I guess there is no telling when a mentally ill person will go off the deep end.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Becareful!!!!



Slack Jaw Yokel said:


> Man this hits very close to home for me. My home is only about a mile away from the location in Pennsburg. Unlikely they will find him tonight.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Jesus Christ, this is nuts!!



Eagles700LvL said:


> Statement from Doylestown Police Department
> 
> Doylestown Township Police is investigating an attempted armed robbery that occurred on 12/15/14 at approximately 7:00PM. The victim was walking his dog in the area of Burpee Road and Shady Retreat Road when he was confronted by a suspect carrying a knife. The suspect described as a w/m approximately 5'10" wearing camouflage clothing demanded his car keys.
> The victim resisted and fell to the ground. The victim was armed and fired multiple rounds at the suspect. The suspect was last seen running from the area.
> The suspect's description is similar to that of Montgomery County murder suspect Bradley Stone. Police from multiple jurisdictions is assisting in searching for the armed robbery suspect.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

With these NJ gun laws.. ha.....



BagLady said:


> I just hope you all keep your eyes on the look out, and your guns loaded. That's one crazy sumbitch.
> If a guy like that was around here, we'd probably be setting up some traps, and keeping watch night and day.


----------



## Slack Jaw Yokel (Oct 20, 2014)

Guy is dead, suicide by sword. Found only a few blocks from his home.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

It's the water, I sure of it.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

He looks familiar.


----------



## Danm (Nov 15, 2014)

watch how much they mention he is a vet building more distrust from dhs saying all returning vets are a threat.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I'm waiting for how they classify it, workplace violence, domestic violence, or terrorism.


----------



## Eagles700LvL (Apr 10, 2014)

I'm positive that Tom Wolf will use this as an example as he tries to claw back the progress PA has made with regard to our rights.


----------



## shootbrownelk (Jul 9, 2014)

paraquack said:


> It's the water, I sure of it.


 Probably due to "Fracking" by the oil companies....those bastards.


----------

